# Waterfowl Stamp Age



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a Nephew that will be 12yrs old this year and I was wondering what the licsense requirements are for him to be able to Waterfowl Hunt, as I've read 
that he only needs to purchase a junior small game licsense in-order to hunt.
Could you give the answers as to what he needs to purchase to do so.
Thanks.


VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

You are correct, If under 16 he does not need State or Federal duck stamps...Do not forget the hunters safety class. So spend the buck on the Jr. license and take the young man into the woods. 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10859-31031--,00.html

From the above link....
License and Waterfowl Stamp Requirements

To hunt migratory waterfowl in Michigan you must have a small game hunting license. Persons age 16 and older must also have a Michigan Waterfowl Hunting License ($5.00) and a Federal Migratory Bird Hunting Stamp* ($15.00).


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

malainse said:


> You are correct, If under 16 he does not need State or Federal duck stamps...Do not forget the hunters safety class. So spend the buck on the Jr. license and take the young man into the woods.
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10859-31031--,00.html
> 
> From the above link....
> ...


I must be reading that wrong!!

The way I read it is:

To hunt migratory waterfowl in Michigan you must have:
a small game hunting license 

and Persons age 16 and older must also have a Michigan Waterfowl Hunting License 

and a Federal Migratory Bird Hunting Stamp.
_______________________________________

So Anyone under 16 need a small game and Federal stamp.

Steve


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

That's the way I think it is Steve, under 16 you just need a small game. Over 16 you need Small game + Mich water fowl + Fed water Fowl. 
I think that a youth must still answer the survey, and have that on the license even thought they could not hunt the year before... ??? 



Remember VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION...nothing wrong with purchasing a Fed. Waterfowl stamp, just because!!!


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Don't forget the Jr. Stamp also! Proceeds go to conservation awards and scholarships for the Jr. artists.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> That's the way I think it is Steve, under 16 you just need a small game. Over 16 you need Small game + Mich water fowl + Fed water Fowl.
> I think that a youth must still answer the survey, and have that on the license even thought they could not hunt the year before... ???


That is correct.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Is it the age at the time you buy the license for the youth or the age they turn during the season. Or if say a hunter turns 17 on November 1st is that when they have to buy the federal duck stamp?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

answerguy8 said:


> Is it the age at the time you buy the license for the youth or the age they turn during the season. Or if say a hunter turns 17 on November 1st is that when they have to buy the federal duck stamp?


They need to have the proper license for whatever age they are. For example, a senior cannot have a senior license before he is a senior. A 16 year old doesn't need a fishing license but on his 17th birthday he has to have one,


----------

